# Sunflowers from my garden



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Just to brighten everyone's day.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh they are beautiful  they remind me of when I was a kid and my dad grew them in the garden. Every year he would cut one for me to bring into school to show it off


----------



## lindav (Jan 28, 2016)

One of my favorite flowers----birds love them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Simply breathtaking! *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Great pic, Cathy! 
I love sunflowers, if I had more room on my yard I would grow a fair amount of them. For now, I only have two that spontaneously grew from a couple of stray seeds from my lovebirds seed mix.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*They are beautiful! I love sunflowers, and yellow happens to be my favorite color *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They're gorgeous!  

I love sunflowers. Unfortunately they don't grow to well in my yard because the squirrels come and run off with the heads!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Thankyou all, I love them as well we plant them around the outside of our vegetable garden in the hope the birds will leave the tomatoes LOL. 
I love going out and seeing how they have followed the sun too.:budgie:


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

Very beautiful picture of the sunflowers.....standing tall and proud lighting up the entire garden!!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

An added bonus is watching the parrots have a nice feed:budgie:


----------



## KathyP (Dec 25, 2015)

here is one of my fav pics of my flowers....I have thousands of pics of flowers

one more


----------



## LittleFeather (Nov 5, 2015)

Love the Sunflowers...one of my favorites too! I liked to plant all sizes. I would have the giant ones and the little dwarf ones that had darker leaves. I managed to get some of the heads before the wildlife around here got all of them. :roll eyes:

And KathyP.....those flowers are sooo pretty! Mother Nature sure can paint beautifully can't she! 

Now I am really getting Spring Fever after looking at these photos! But we have a while to wait. It was -17 below here this morning.  

But at least the photos are a nice 'vacation' for my eyes.


----------



## Purpshuk (Nov 4, 2015)

*looks outside* *5 feet of snow* ;(

Those flowers look beautiful! Sunflowers are my all time favorites! My grandma owns a large greenhouse and plants a lot of them for me. Make sure to take more pictures!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I love them!! They are gorgeous!! and one of my favourite flowers too!  Nice job, Cathy!!


----------

